# quick newbie question



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

what does CH and PR mean?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

CH=Champion
PR=Purple Ribbon, it means 7 generations of a dog have been registered with the UKC.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome thanks!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

grch - grand champion
rom - register of merits
ace - adba weight pull champion
ace of ace - adba wpch x2
uwp - united weight pull title
cgc - canine good citizen

Just a few quick ones off the top of my head. We should consider making a "total list" of all the titles.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here is a Glossary of Terms. 
I think most of them are on here.

Glossary of Terms


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

goodposting! and good idea about the list too


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I believe that the PR is given after only 3 generations with the UKC, at least that's what I recall OFK stating on an old post somewhere around here.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

NesOne said:


> I believe that the PR is given after only 3 generations with the UKC, at least that's what I recall OFK stating on an old post somewhere around here.


It pretty much doesn't matter what "pr" means,basically for all i can tell it means nothing besides the dog has ukc papers,it says's nothing of purity nor quality
p.s nes,
I'm not saying you "are" saying this[lets make that clear],I'm just mearly saying it's a pointless label in today's era of mixing and matching for everything under the sun except performance,jmo.
A.k.a *JUST MY OPINION!*


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

The guy asked what it meant, we're just answering the question.
But yes PR doesn't mean much of anything but that the dogs have been registered with the UKC for 3 gens 7 gens whatever it is. Its really nothing special..doesn't mean a PR dog is superior to a non-PR dog by any stretch.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> The guy asked what it meant, we're just answering the question.


yes,
i understand that,understand this however,i was responding to nesones post as the original op's question had been addressed,not definetivly by any means but it was addressed.
I also felt it was as important to express the labels illegitimacy as well and elaberate on this,if you personally are offended by that then i apologize.
The lable or title "ch" is still a valid one most of the time but then again not always but thats a whole other can of worms and to sensetive of a topic for most to talk about without becoming overly emotional[*not you bedlambully*,plus it has been beaten to a bloody pulp.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Great question. Informative to those (like me) who don't know what they're reading.


----------



## leslie_lunatic (Dec 13, 2008)

i completely agree with Khymer-B


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

cane76 said:


> yes,
> i understand that,*understand this however*,i was responding to nesones post as the original op's question had been addressed,not definetivly by any means but it was addressed.
> I also felt it was as important to express the labels illegitimacy as well and elaberate on this,if you personally are offended by that then i apologize.
> The lable or title "ch" is still a valid one most of the time but then again not always but thats a whole other can of worms and to sensetive of a topic for most to talk about without becoming overly emotional[*not you bedlambully*,plus it has been beaten to a bloody pulp.


Your such a pit bulldog cane! LOL. UNDERSTAND THIS! he says. i love this forum.


----------

